# PubMed- [Meteospazmil correction in motor violations at functional colon disorders]



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*[Meteospazmil correction in motor violations at functional colon disorders]*

Eksp Klin Gastroenterol. 2009;(4):101-6

Authors:

This article describes meteospazmil clinical effectiveness in problem of abdominal pain syndrome and flatulence reduction at IBS and gastrointestinal diseases that are attended with secondary colon motor disorders.

PMID: 19961001 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

